# Lighting/Heating for a tortoise table



## Bezzers1986 (Feb 19, 2012)

Hi

We are currently researching getting a tortoise and just wondered what people's advice would be on heating a tortoise table. The breeder we are talking to has advised us to look at Combi-bulbs, main one being Mega-Ray 100W:

Mega-Ray - 100w Self Ballasted

How do you control the temperature with tortoise tables. My concern would be keeping the area at the correct temperature, not letting it get to hot/cold.

Oh and has anyone used www.tortoise-tables.co.uk?

Cheers
Bez


----------



## Arcadiajohn (Jan 30, 2011)

Hi,

Combi lamps are useful for providing heat, light and UV. But like all lamps they have limitations. The area of emission is very narrow. So you end up with concentrated heat and UV in a very small area. This means that the animal has to spend long periods under this tight spot.

So they are very useful for providing a basking area but as science progresses I simply could not say that it is best for the animal when used on it's own. The Arcadia combi lamp has the widest angle of emission of any lamp but I would still suggest that if it was used on it's own it wouldn't allow the animal to regulate properly.

High output T5 lamps are a total revolution! They emit as much safe UVB as a combi lamp but over a much wider area. Well up to nearly 4 feet long. 

So if your heat spot is fitted and controlled properly and you run your UV along side you create a good photogradient. This is also in most cases a much more energy efficient way of providing heat and light and UV. Some keepers will still run a combi alongside the T5 and halogen but only for a few hours a day. This can save you a lot of money on running costs and still provide a great gradient from basking to cooling.

I'm happy to advise further if required.

John


----------



## Bezzers1986 (Feb 19, 2012)

Thank you for the response. I have had a look at the UVB tubes and have seen these:

Arcadia D3+ Reptile Lamp (12%)

What % would we need, they appear to be 12%/6%/2%, it would be for a horsfield or hermann tortoise. Can this then used as the day/night cycle on a timer?

A 15" one of these will almost cover half of the length of the initial tortoise table, is that OK?

Would you then compliment one of the above with something like this:

Exo Terra - Heat Wave Lamps 100w

Which emits heat and not light. Would you also be able to then keep the heat on at night (turned down) as one of my other worries is temp control at night.

Would you need to set up a thermostat controlled system that adjusts the heat the lamp emits?

Sorry for so many questions, want to get this right...


----------



## Arcadiajohn (Jan 30, 2011)

Hi,

I would suggest using a 24w T5 lamp, reflector and controller. It will provide your tort with the correct amount of energy at a hugger fitting height.

I can't comment about the heat source as I have not used one of those. 

You will need a separate heat source controlled by a stat. Habistat are very good!

There are plenty of offers on our products currently it's worth shopping about!

What size is your enclosure?

John




Bezzers1986 said:


> Thank you for the response. I have had a look at the UVB tubes and have seen these:
> 
> Arcadia D3+ Reptile Lamp (12%)
> 
> ...


----------



## Bezzers1986 (Feb 19, 2012)

We are currently looking at a 36 inch long x 20 inch wide x 6inch deep tortoise table.


----------



## Arcadiajohn (Jan 30, 2011)

Ok, so idealy build a goal post type section over the table and fit the lamps to this in the hot end so that you have a decent gradient into the cool end.

You really won't light a 3 foot table with a combi!

John


----------

